# Instabilidade em Corroios - 27, 28 e 29 de Abril de 2011



## Lightning (2 Mai 2011 às 23:18)

Boa noite. Tal como prometido aqui está um apanhado de todo o material que consegui recolher nos dias 27, 28 e 29, marcados pela instabilidade, com ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes, inundações, trovoadas fortes, algum granizo e ainda rajadas de vento fortes. Passo de seguida a descrever como foi no geral cada um destes dias, com as respectivas fotos:


*Dia 27:*

Este dia foi marcado pelo aparecimento de alguns cumulus ao início da tarde, que ainda cresceram significativamente, mas não resultaram em nada, dissipando-se mais tarde. O final da tarde foi premiado com uma bela célula ao longe, que também passou ao lado. 




























*Dia 28:*

Posso afirmar que há anos que não fotografava uma célula tão bela e fotogénica. Começou a crescer por volta das 14h, começando num pontinho que mal se via no céu, até ficar no imponente monstro que vão ver a seguir. As fotos estão por ordem, isto é, mostram a evolução da célula desde que se formou até à sua dissipação.























































































*Dia 29:
*
Sem dúvida, o melhor dos dias. De manhã, céu com períodos de muito nublado com algum sol e calmaria total. À tarde, quebra-se a calmaria e toma lugar o caos. À noite, pior ainda.

Início de tarde com uma célula muito potente a passar de raspão por Corroios, a mesma célula que transformou Lisboa na Sibéria em pouco mais de meia hora. Enquanto fotografava esta célula, que achei bastante interessante devido às formações que apresentava, levei com o downdraft da mesma, ventos fortes e gelados, acompanhados de dois relâmpagos que caíram muito muito perto de onde estava, durante 2 minutos o tempo meteu respeito. 

Um dos relâmpagos, filmado por um membro do fórum, caiu muito perto, tal como já referi. A célula apresentava alguma rotação e foi possível observar uma funnel cloud a formar-se, embora se tenha dissipado 1 minuto logo a seguir.
































A trovoada tomou conta da noite, a partir das 21:00h sensivelmente, ganhando força e metendo respeito noite dentro. Estive uma hora debaixo de trovoada cujos relâmpagos atingiram alguns telhados de edifícios nas proximidades de onde me encontrava, e também uma grua que se encontrava na escola secundária João de Barros. A distância entre essa grua e o Mac Donald's (onde me abriguei temporariamente) é menos de 50 metros.

Choveu sempre forte durante a fortíssima trovoada, o que acumulou mais de 10 mm de precipitação em menos de 20 minutos. Cheguei a ter água pelos joelhos numa zona onde passei, perto da rotunda que vai ligar à EN-10.

Toda a noite a ferro e fogo, com alguns vídeos feitos, embora com uma qualidade má. Ainda tentarei editá-los o melhor que conseguir para terem uma ideia do que realmente se passou.

Espero que tenham gostado das fotos, algumas delas editei usando apenas a ferramenta de corte, para tirar o excesso de paisagem que _não interessa_ e mexi na luminosidade e contraste, pois as originais estavam demasiado imperceptíveis.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

Boas fotos... Gostei da que tem a Pileu!!  Good Catch!!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2011 às 23:36)

Excelentes fotos  

Muito boas.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mai 2011 às 00:12)

O sonho de um qualquer maluco por nuvens!


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2011 às 00:40)

Bom trabalho Lightning!

E parabéns pelo evoluir da qualidade apresentado!


----------



## actioman (3 Mai 2011 às 00:46)

Muita qualidade vai já havendo aqui pela nossa casa!

Incrível o que em poucos anos isto se tem tornado! Há já aqui material de meter respeito! E muitas destas tuas fotos fazem parte desse restrito grupo ! 

Para mim, sem sombra de dúvida a fotografia com a Pileus está soberba! E acredita que não estou apenas a ser simpático, é uma realidade!!

Dizes que mexeste no contraste e luminosidade de algumas fotos, não conheço as "originais", mas posso-te dizer que o que aqui nos apresentas está muito bem conseguido!

Não sou apreciador de fazer _quote_ a fotografias, pois torna o carregar das páginas mais lento, mas não resisto voltar a "mostrar" a menina dos meus olhos, deste teu excelente bouquet fotográfico!


>





Obrigado Francisco por tanta beleza no seu estado mais puro! Decididamente nuvens é contigo! 

Das nuvens que mais aprecio são as Pileus, as Mammatus, Cumulonimbus e as Lenticulares!


----------



## 1337 (3 Mai 2011 às 01:13)

Excelente adorei muitos parabens


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Mai 2011 às 01:45)

Boas

Muito bem Francisco  Obrigado pela partilha 

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2011 às 01:57)

Excelente reportagem, as fotos estão magnificas


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2011 às 10:19)

Parabéns Francisco, grande reportagem, de qualidade superior.


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Mai 2011 às 12:57)

Excelentes fotos, Francisco.
Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho realizado


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2011 às 14:57)

Fabuloso!!


----------



## Geiras (3 Mai 2011 às 19:11)

Excelentes fotos! Há aí 1 que também vi e fotografei daqui


----------



## Lightning (5 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

Obrigado a todos.

São comentários como os vossos que me incentivam ainda mais a melhorar constantemente a qualidade do material que recolho. 

Fiquei satisfeito por terem gostado, pois dou-vos a garantia de que para a próxima será ainda melhor.


----------



## Teles (6 Mai 2011 às 00:34)

Uma das minhas nuvens favoritas e também uma das mais difíceis de se conseguir captar devido a rapidez com que desaparece é sem duvida a pileus , ora tu conseguistes e muito bem uma foto de uma belíssima pileu, alem de estar bem nítida está bem registada parabéns pelo teu trabalho e progressos a nível fotográfico


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

L-I-N-D-O


----------

